
Show HN: CloudRail for Node.js – A Unified API for Multiple Web APIs - licobo
https://github.com/CloudRail/cloudrail-si-node-sdk
======
aviv
Pretty much what [http://cloud-elements.com](http://cloud-elements.com) is
doing except they needed a few millions in funding to get there :)

~~~
licobo
:) plus they push all your data via their servers. This transfers directly
between client and eg Dropbox.

~~~
aviv
Also you have to appreciate the skill that it takes to make something appear
more complex than it is, just to be able to appeal and market it to the
Enterprise customers.

~~~
Bombthecat
600$ a month? What?

